# Cougar Paws. Quit screwin around and get em!



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I waited way too long to finally get these. Really trying to spend money wisely by investing in safety, and when it comes to working on roofs, there's no better footwear for the job. 12/12 pitch today for about 4 hours, no slip. I've talked to a lot of folks who have these. I've never heard of anyone who said they were a waste of money, weren't effective, etc. The time you can save could pay for these in a day. The medical bills you could save...well, you know.

I think I'm gonna buy these for every employee I ever have, (except those working in the office). If you don't already own a pair, please do yourself a solid and check em out. None of us are getting any younger. Probably can't work much harder, but we CAN work smarter.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

are these an everyday wear, or just for the days working on a roof?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> are these an everyday wear, or just for the days working on a roof?



Just for roofs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I see from their web site that they make both boots and covers .

What I'm not clear about is the straps on the pic you showed. Is that a design of the boot for roofs or to hold a roof sole cover on?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Walking a 12/12 is impressive.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have had them for years well worth the money


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> I see from their web site that they make both boots and covers .
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm not clear about is the straps on the pic you showed. Is that a design of the boot for roofs or to hold a roof sole cover on?



The strap is designed to prevent the foot from sliding forward in the boot when on a pitched roof, (we've all been there...toes get all jammed up, start getting numb).


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> The strap is designed to prevent the foot from sliding forward in the boot when on a pitched roof, (we've all been there...toes get all jammed up, start getting numb).


Thanks, like DaArch, I didn't know either. Looked all over their website for an explanation.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

did you buy the boot or the one that attaches to your shoe?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> did you buy the boot or the one that attaches to your shoe?


I bought the boot...the same one in the pic I posted. Think it's the SureGrip. Best thing about these is the replaceable pad, (like foam soles), which is designed just like a hook & loop system. They also have spiked pads available, but I didn't buy any. Waiting for the suction-cup pads to be invented so I can walk up the wall like Spiderman.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

For me, I think a pair of the slip on covers would be great for cleaning the gutters :thumbup:

I just spent four hours last week at the new house moving a ladder every eight feet. On the shallow pitched roof, it was SO simple to be on the roof with a leaf blower. Of course, if I use those sole covers on the steeper roofs, I'd have to do them when the WW wasn't home :whistling2:

Women: living with one is a curse, living without one is even worse.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

daArch said:


> For me, I think a pair of the slip on covers would be great for cleaning the gutters :thumbup:
> 
> I just spent four hours last week at the new house moving a ladder every eight feet. On the shallow pitched roof, it was SO simple to be on the roof with a leaf blower. Of course, if I use those sole covers on the steeper roofs, I'd have to do them when the WW wasn't home :whistling2:
> 
> Women: living with one is a curse, living without one is even worse.


:thumbup: i'm going to borrow that one. Nicer than the current one I use. LOL!
As far as the Boot Pad and Cover. I think the pad is meant for using while working on the Roof and the cover is just a protective cover for when you come down off the roof and walk on the ground. At least thats the way i understand it. The cover by itself is nothing. 
I see a place in clearwater carries them. Any of you tampa guys been to Allied. Would like to see them and fit them in person. Shoe size is so important and even more so on a roof I hate to buy such an expensive important thing online. I would drive down there if they are still open and carry them


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

the paintman said:


> :thumbup: i'm going to borrow that one. Nicer than the current one I use. LOL!
> As far as the Boot Pad and Cover. I think the pad is meant for using while working on the Roof and the cover is just a protective cover for when you come down off the roof and walk on the ground. At least thats the way i understand it. The cover by itself is nothing.
> I see a place in clearwater carries them. Any of you tampa guys been to Allied. Would like to see them and fit them in person. Shoe size is so important and even more so on a roof I hate to buy such an expensive important thing online. I would drive down there if they are still open and carry them


thanks, that was developed last night at dinner. The husband half of our guests said to me (as his wife was going on about something), "Being married is a curse" and all of a sudden the above came out of my lips.

You are right about the cover. I mis-interpreted what I read. Maybe I saw what I wanted to see :whistling2:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I bought the boot...the same one in the pic I posted. Think it's the SureGrip. Best thing about these is the replaceable pad, (like foam soles), which is designed just like a hook & loop system. They also have spiked pads available, but I didn't buy any. Waiting for the suction-cup pads to be invented so I can walk up the wall like Spiderman.


My bad...I thought this company made one that attaches to your normal shoes, but I was thinking of Korkers.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> i bought the boot...the same one in the pic i posted. Think it's the suregrip. Best thing about these is the replaceable pad, (like foam soles), which is designed just like a hook & loop system. They also have spiked pads available, but i didn't buy any. Waiting for the suction-cup pads to be invented so i can walk up the wall like spiderman.



I have a pair of caulked boots. They don't rely on friction to keep you from slipping, but they are a little hard on comp roofs.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> I have a pair of caulked boots. They don't rely on friction to keep you from slipping, but they are a little hard on comp roofs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66570



Those are awesome. Look like a few logger boots I've seen.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Those are awesome. Look like a few logger boots I've seen.


Exactly. I've got one pair each from White's Boots and Nick's Boots, fine establishments in Spokane, WA. Spendy but they'll last a lifetime.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

These work for roofs too, and you can use them to go fishing! 

http://amzn.com/B005GSYR32


----------

